

Marketing Conference Guide 2013 - enest
http://www.enest.net/blog/marketing-conference-guide-2013/

======
azizali88
This is good stuff, please update the list as you see fit, I will bookmark it
as a reference. Please let me know if you cannot maintain it, so I know :)
Thanks

------
enest
sure, we will :)

